# New equipment every two years if you have the protection plan but not really.



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

I called to upgrade my two aging HD-DVRs under the plan. I was advised that DirecTv would only upgrade one and I could pay for the other. They would be happy to offer an "upgrade" of a mini for the second DVR. I told them that's not an upgrade but rather a downgrade. I refused their generous offer and went to retention to get what I wanted and, what I believe, the upgrade program implies.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

What did you have before vs what they where offering? If it was 2 hr2xs to a genie and a genie mini then that is an upgrade in ever single way possible.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> What did you have before vs what they where offering? If it was 2 hr2xs to a genie and a genie mini then that is an upgrade in ever single way possible.


I have a genie, three minis and two hd-dvrs. I'm not touching the genie and minis though I wish I had never given up my other three hd-dvrs for minis.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

This 'upgrade' deal with the protection plan is nice marketing and helps D* sell the plan. But the reality is if you are at the 2 year mark and make a phone call to retentions, you'll get the same or better without paying for that protection plan at all. IOW, as with most maintenance plans it is a better deal for the seller than the buyer!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

narrod said:


> I have a genie, three minis and two hd-dvrs. I'm not touching the genie and minis though I wish I had never given up my other three hd-dvrs for minis.


Yeah if you already have that then a mini isn't an upgrade. It's only an upgrade if your system still has as many tuners as before but is more flexible. But that can't happen once you already have three minis and a genie. You are maxed out.

Which genie do you have? 34 or 44?


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> This 'upgrade' deal with the protection plan is nice marketing and helps D* sell the plan. But the reality is if you are at the 2 year mark and make a phone call to retentions, you'll get the same or better without paying for that protection plan at all. IOW, as with most maintenance plans it is a better deal for the seller than the buyer!


They can make whatever rules they want. I just prefer they be up front about it. I accept that they consider all genies the same and want upgrade from a 44 to a 54. I didn't ask for that. I have no complaints about the 44 but minis are no more than what we used to call dumb terminals. I hate them. I've been with them since 1999 and don't plan on canceling so new term agreements don't bother me. I refused to accept their restriction on upgrading my two remaining hd-dvrs.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Yeah if you already have that then a mini isn't an upgrade. It's only an upgrade if your system still has as many tuners as before but is more flexible. But that can't happen once you already have three minis and a genie. You are maxed out.
> 
> Which genie do you have? 34 or 44?


44


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Minis have their uses. Fortunately unlike some providers, things are flexible in terms of boxes, other than multiple Genies. I have one in storage, was considering putting it back in use in the bedroom.

And at least you aren't dead in the water totally if the Genie hard drive goes out.

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

No one is dead in the water if the hard drive fails in a genie anymore. It'll act like a genie lite and you'll still be just fine watching tv till the replacement shows up. . Again assuming it's a hard drive issue of course.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm a bit confused here though, what were they supposedly going to upgrade your HD-DVR to? You already have a Genie, and as far as I know you still can't have more than one of them on an account.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> I'm a bit confused here though, what were they supposedly going to upgrade your HD-DVR to? You already have a Genie, and as far as I know you still can't have more than one of them on an account.


Many of us agree that our definition of an upgrade is different than what policy is. To us, an HR34 to HR44 is an upgrade. It's not for DirecTV.

Of course there have been times where going up in numbers was not an upgrade. HR20 to HR21 was a downgrade.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Directv considers any change in equipment an upgrade.
If you swap a Genie for an H25, that is an upgrade.

Damon


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I'm a bit confused here though, what were they supposedly going to upgrade your HD-DVR to?


Contrary to the fact that DirecTV considers an HR2x to be an HR2x, regardless of the actual model number, I don't think that anybody who has ever owned an HR21-HR23 as well as an HR24 would tell you that the HR24 isn't a HUGE upgrade over the other HD-DVR's.

Note: I intentionally left the HR20 out of my example due to the built-in OTA tuner.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

narrod said:


> I called to upgrade my two aging HD-DVRs under the plan. I was advised that DirecTv would only upgrade one and I could pay for the other. They would be happy to offer an "upgrade" of a mini for the second DVR. I told them that's not an upgrade but rather a downgrade. I refused their generous offer and went to retention to get what I wanted and, what I believe, the upgrade program implies.


I always assumed that the upgrade program only allowed for one component to be upgraded every two years. I don't know if that's accurate or not.

Personally, I'd take the single HD-DVR upgrade, but insist on a truck roll and then offer the tech a $20 tip to replace the other one for you at the same time due to the slowness of it.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Protection Plan..... A CSR told me to cancel mine and then restart it when I had an issue??? Anyone else hear this?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

scottb8888 said:


> Protection Plan..... A CSR told me to cancel mine and then restart it when I had an issue??? Anyone else hear this?


If you cancel the Protection Plan and order it later the Terms of Coverage go into effect again (Terms of Coverage: The Plan coverage commences one (1) calendar month from the date of purchase...). Given that, one would have to put up with a issue for the length of the calendar month before filing a claim.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

scottb8888 said:


> Protection Plan..... A CSR told me to cancel mine and then restart it when I had an issue??? Anyone else hear this?


I wouldn't even bother. The most that you will ever be charged for a service call is $50. The basic protection plan costs $96 per year.

If you're a good paying customer, you can typically get free hardware upgrades once you're off contract without the protection plan.

IMO, unless you own your equipment, I don't see the point of paying $96 per year for the protection plan.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> I wouldn't even bother. The most that you will ever be charged for a service call is $50. The basic protection plan costs $96 per year.
> 
> If you're a good paying customer, you can typically get free hardware upgrades once you're off contract without the protection plan.
> 
> *IMO, unless you own your equipment, I don't see the point of paying $96 per year for the protection plan.*


Point taken. If I didnt own all if my equipment, I think I would consider dropping it as well.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> If you cancel the Protection Plan and order it later the Terms of Coverage go into effect again (Terms of Coverage: The Plan coverage commences one (1) calendar month from the date of purchase...). Given that, one would have to put up with a issue for the length of the calendar month before filing a claim.


I thought in the last few years I read somewhere on here that those people usually had to pay $20 but not the $49.95.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

You pay $20 for defective equipment it's a shipping charge.

I've never needed the Protection plan for upgrades. 
I've received many free upgrades without paying $96 a year.
IMO there should be no protection plan on leased equipment.

Damon


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> IMO there should be no protection plan on leased equipment.
> 
> Damon


DIRECTV replaces receivers free of charge, without PP customer pays for shipping. Dint forget that all other equipment besides receivers is not leased but rather belongs to the customers as such is up to the customer to fork for repairs or get PP. Second option is as noted get DIRECTV to waive the fee, which is done quite often


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

peds48 said:


> DIRECTV replaces receivers free of charge, without PP customer pays for shipping. *Dint forget that all other equipment besides receivers is not leased but rather belongs to the customers *as such is up to the customer to fork for repairs or get PP. Second option is as noted get DIRECTV to waive the fee, which is done quite often


 I dont know about that. They ask for access cards back now and remotes as well. Surely if you lease and a remote dies and you dont have the PP, they dont expect you to pay for it? A remote is kind of a must have for this leased system to work.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Access cards are the only thing that is in the never owned no exceptions policy. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I think PEDS is saying that you technically own your power inserter, splitters, dish, LNB etc. If you have an issue with one of them you could be charged to replace them. While that may be true, I have never experienced it or heard of it happening. Pretty much if you don't have the protection plan you get charged $50 and they will replace whatever they need to get you back up and running. Many people are even able to get the $50 fee waived. I've never heard on any one being told they have to pay for a replacement LNB or Dish because they don't have the protection plan, but I suppose it could happen.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> I think PEDS is saying that you technically own your power inserter, splitters, dish, LNB etc. If you have an issue with one of them you could be charged to replace them. While that may be true, I have never experienced it or heard of it happening. Pretty much if you don't have the protection plan you get charged $50 and they will replace whatever they need to get you back up and running. Many people are even able to get the $50 fee waived. I've never heard on any one being told they have to pay for a replacement LNB or Dish because they don't have the protection plan, but I suppose it could happen.


 you got the top part correct. Yes you own the LNB, DISH, cabling, etc. Is up to you to replace them. However Directv will not charge you for what is replaced but rather Bill you for a service call fee which will cover whatever needs to be replaced.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

So most folks think that cancelling the PP is a good idea?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If you don't have owned receivers, and you have nothing to upgrade to (using their definition) that you want, I would. Over time, it's cheaper to pay for the service calls than the monthly PP fee.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

scottb8888 said:


> So most folks think that cancelling the PP is a good idea?


If you don't own your receivers.. absolutely. If you own your receivers... maybe. The protection plan allows owned receivers to be replaced with owned receivers. Without the protection plan, they replace owned received with leased receivers. Depending on how many receivers one owns, they need to weigh the $96 per year cost with cost of buying another owned receiver should the original fail and how often that's likely to happen.

For example (pulling numbers completely out of my backside) if it costs $200 to buy an owned receiver from someone and you expect to have to replace a receiver ever two years, having the protection plan or not would pretty much be a wash. It we raise or lower the costs, or the frequency at which a receiver will need to be replaced (either by having more or fewer receivers or because they break more or less often) then the decision as to whether the protection plan makes sense changes along with those factors.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

For owned receivers, you also have to factor in how many there are. If say you have an owned HR44 that needs replaced, will you quickly be able to find one? Your largest pool of availability is likely former employees.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> I'm a bit confused here though, what were they supposedly going to upgrade your HD-DVR to? You already have a Genie, and as far as I know you still can't have more than one of them on an account.


I have a 21 and a 23 in adddition to Genie. Two 24s arrived yesterday to replace them. It looks like they don't want the old units returned. I received envelopes to return the cards.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> I always assumed that the upgrade program only allowed for one component to be upgraded every two years. I don't know if that's accurate or not.
> 
> Personally, I'd take the single HD-DVR upgrade, but insist on a truck roll and then offer the tech a $20 tip to replace the other one for you at the same time due to the slowness of it.


I always assumed that new equipment every two years is just that. I got what I wanted but not without the usual hassle of dealing with DirecTv.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

narrod said:


> I have a 21 and a 23 in adddition to Genie. Two 24s arrived yesterday to replace them. It looks like they don't want the old units returned. I received envelopes to return the cards.


You do realise that you just signed a new 2 year agreement for no reason right?

If your HR21 and HR23 were really that bad you should have had them replaced as defective. Doing so would have been free (or $40 if you had to pay for shipping) and it wouldn't have required a new 2 year agreement.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> You do realise that you just signed a new 2 year agreement for no reason right?
> 
> If your HR21 and HR23 were really that bad you should have had them replaced as defective. Doing so would have been free (or $40 if you had to pay for shipping) and it wouldn't have required a new 2 year agreement.


They aren't defective, just slow. I've been with them for 16 years. Not likely I'm going anywhere. I'm an AT&T retiree so I'm expecting certain discounts to be rolled out in the next year. It actually only adds a year since I previously received the NFL package for free requiring a 12 monthcommittment. The early termination amount is somewhat trivial maxxing at $480. Not a big deal.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> You do realise that you just signed a new 2 year agreement for no reason right?
> 
> If your HR21 and HR23 were really that bad you should have had them replaced as defective. Doing so would have been free (or $40 if you had to pay for shipping) and it wouldn't have required a new 2 year agreement.


Actually just $20 (plus tax). DIRECTV charges one shipping fee regardless of quantity


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Cool, I've never replaced more than one at a time so I didn't realize that.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> Cool, I've never replaced more than one at a time so I didn't realize that.


Yeah, is rare for DIRECTV to replace more than one box at the same time via drop ship, they usually resort to sending a tech when that happens. But it happen to me awhile back, after much back and forth, I convinced them to send me the two repayments I needed.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

So that's why they don't charge another $20 for an access card when you're getting it with a receiver


----------



## BlueRidgePro (Nov 12, 2010)

Just switch back & forth between Disk and Direct every 2 years when your contract ends.

Brand new equipment, free install, and there's always a new customer offer that saves you at least 25% over the 2 year contract.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

BlueRidgePro said:


> Just switch back & forth between Disk and Direct every 2 years when your contract ends.
> 
> Brand new equipment, free install, and there's always a new customer offer that saves you at least 25% over the 2 year contract.


And a huge pain. And not necessarily new equipment, can still get refurb, even if current model.


----------



## BlueRidgePro (Nov 12, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> And a huge pain. And not necessarily new equipment, can still get refurb, even if current model.


What pain? One phone call & free installation. I've always received the latest new equipment and calculate my 2 year savings at between $500 & $600, depending upon the sign-up package deal being offered. I'm on my 5th switch.

I never build up many recordings, so a week overlap in subscriptions allows me to watch what I have recorded.

With new equipment every 2 years, I've never had an older unit fail.

Overall, features and capabilities of the 2 services are pretty much the same. Re-entering my subscribed programs takes a few minutes, but the money saved make that worthwhile.

Look at the current new subscriber deals and calculate your own potential savings. You'll be surprised!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

BlueRidgePro said:


> What pain? One phone call & free installation. I've always received the latest new equipment and calculate my 2 year savings at between $500 & $600, depending upon the sign-up package deal being offered. I'm on my 5th switch.


Don't be convinced you'll get an HR54 instead of an HR44, not that there's a whole lot of difference (though getting rid of the PI is kind of nice). And there have been cases where higher model number wasn't better and a refurb older model was preferable. Some may prefer an H24 instead of an H25 etc.

As for the pain, for me it's the installers. I generally don't get ones that know how to do things, generally I have to take the lead. And I'm not talking how I want things done, but the last time I had installers, I had to tell him how it needed to be done to work. And that was the good installer, at least he was willing to listen to me. Fortunately I haven't needed anyone here for several years.

Add to that different channel lineups, UIs, dishes etc and I'm just not interested. I haven't used anyone's Hopper. I can't stand my brother in laws 722.

If I ever did switch, it likely would be to the phone company, but certainly not until they fully roll out their big software upgrade. That requires a reformat. But I don't see myself doing it. I don't see myself leaving DirecTV for a multitude of reasons unless AT&T goes in a direction I don't like.


----------

